# Amazon-Prime/Netflix und die Internetleitung: Was kommt an Traffic zusammen?



## The-GeForce (26. Juni 2016)

Hi zusammen,

da ich selbst nur sehr wenig Fernsehe, habe ich mich mit dem Thema Streaming bislang nicht sonderlich viel befasst. Nun möchte meine bessere Hälfte jedoch gerne einen Account für einen Dienst wie Amazon-Prime oder eben Netflix (je nach Angebot der Serien). Die Frage die sich mir jedoch nun stellt ist der anfallende Traffic und eine eventuelle Drossellung der Bandbreite. Wir nutzen den kleinsten Tarif den 1&1 anbietet, was 16 Mbit entspricht. Laut der Homepage von 1&1 ist erst einmal keine Verringerung der Bandbreite geplannt, auch wenn man viel Traffic erzeugt. Bleibt die Frage nach der Bandbreite: Reicht eine 16 Mbit-Leitung um Filme und Serien (am besten in HD) schauen zu können? Mit wieviel Traffic ist zu rechnen wenn man beispielweise 10 Stunden in der Woche Filme streamt? Mir fehlt bei diesem Thema absolut die Erfahrung.

Bin für ein paar Erfahrungswerte dankbar.

Gruß,
The-GeForce


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2016)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Reicht eine 16 Mbit-Leitung um Filme und Serien (am besten in HD) schauen zu können?



Wenn die 16 MBit tatsächlich komplett und stabil ankommen: Ja, auf jeden Fall mit Ausnahme von 4K-Inhalten, da brauchts mehr.



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Traffic ist zu  rechnen wenn man beispielweise 10 Stunden in der Woche Filme streamt?


Das kommt dummerweise sehr stark drauf an wie viel und vor allem was man streamt. Die übertragenen Datenmengen unterscheiden sich stark je nach Qualität des Inhaltes (und damit meine ich nicht nur die Auflösung sondern auch was im Bild passiert - ein Actionfilm mit viel schnellen Szenen fordert wesentlich mehr Bitrate als ein Dokumentarfilm oder ähnliches). In HD sind es in der Regel zwischen 1 und 3 GB pro Stunde Film, wie gesagt abhängig vom Inhalt.
Bei 10 Stunden HD-Material pro Woche kämst du also auf einen Traffic von ganz grob 100 GB/Monat. Das kann sehr viel weniger sein wenn man nur (bildlich) lahme Serien schaut, es kann aber auch mehr werden wenns sehr actionreich zugeht.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. Juni 2016)

Bei Amazon Prime kommen für 1080p alles unter 32MBit/s nicht infrage! Wenn ich mir die Auslastung im Netzwerk anschaue!
Bei 32MBit/s*60*60*10 macht ca. 144000MB in 10 Stunden.


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2016)

Also ich hatte bei Prime mit meiner 16MBit Leitung keine Probleme, aber die kamen wirklich auch voll an. Jetzt mit 100MBit muss ich natürlich nicht mehr drüber nachdenken. Einfach gesagt, je schneller die Leitung umso besser ist das.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bei Amazon Prime kommen für 1080p alles unter 32MBit/s nicht infrage! Wenn ich mir die Auslastung im Netzwerk anschaue!
> Bei 32MBit/s*60*60*10 macht ca. 144000MB in 10 Stunden.



Das sind Werte für 4K. 

Bei Netflix kann man auch einfach im Hilfecenter schauen, da steht was man so minimum braucht:
Empfehlungen zur Internetgeschwindigkeit

Wobei 5 MBit tatsächlich sehr eng sind, mit 16 MBit (wenn also immer mehr als echte 10 MBit ankommen) reichts aber immer für HD.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. Juni 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das sind Werte für 4K.


Vielleicht bei Netflix?
Ich rede wirklich von nur 1080p über Prime!
Wenn über dlan weniger als diese 32MBit/s durchkamen ging max HD also 720p!


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2016)

Das sind Angaben von Amazon selbst:


> Internetbandbreite
> 
> 
> Standard Definition-Videos (SD): 900 Kbits/sek
> High Definition-Videos (HD): 3,5 Mbits/sek



Da ich Amazon Prime selbst erst seit zwei Tagen nutze, kann ich ja mal im Router nachsehen, wenn ich wieder einen Film schaue. Gestern abend habe ich mir noch Mission Impossible 5 angesehen und hatte keinerlei Probleme, was mich wirklich überrascht hat.


----------



## The-GeForce (26. Juni 2016)

Also 4k kommt für uns schon mal nicht in Frage, da wir keinen entsprechenden Fernseher haben. FHD ist da schon das Maximum dessen, was möglich ist. Zufrieden wären wir schon mit einem "sauberen" 720p. Aber die Rechnung von Incredible Alk im zweiten Post beantwortet meine Frage schon ganz gut.

Mir war bis heute noch nicht bekannt, dass es für den Traffic einen Unterschied macht, ob man das Testbild oder etwas Bewegtes durch die Leitung scheucht. Denn einem Bit sieht man schließlich nicht an, ob es gerade grün, rot oder blau ist.

Gruß,
The-GeForce


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2016)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Mir war bis heute noch nicht bekannt, dass es für den Traffic einen Unterschied macht, ob man das Testbild oder etwas Bewegtes durch die Leitung scheucht. Denn einem Bit sieht man schließlich nicht an, ob es gerade grün, rot oder blau ist.



Das liegt an der Komprimierung. Moderne Kompressionsverfahren versuchen, die Qualität des Bildes möglichst konstant zu halten (ConstantRateFactor nennt sich das). Wenn sich im Bild nun wenig bewegt verbraucht das kaum Bandbreite weil Bereiche die in aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern gleich sind natürlich nicht erneut gespeichert/übertragen werden müssen (sehr rudimentär gesagt), wenn sich immer sehr viel bewegt wird die Kompression ineffizienter und es ist mehr Bandbreite nötig damit das Bild weiterhin schön aussieht.

Du kennst das vielleicht von von alten Codecs die das nicht konnten (oder von neuen Videos deren Macher keine Ahnung von Videokompression haben...) - da hatte man bei schnelleren Bewegungen immer diese schönen Blockartefakte... 

Die Unterschiede können dabei extrem sein - ein Testbild verbraucht auch in 4K keine 100 k(!)bit einfach weils ein Standbild ist und der Codec einmal das Bild überträgt und dann nur noch die Veränderungen zum vorherigen Bild (die eben Null sind...). Schnelle Bildwechsel dagegen können in 4K schnell (kurzzeitig) 50 MBit erreichen (nur nicht bei Streamingportalen weil die generell sehr stark komprimieren - das "4K" dieser Portale sieht für mich nicht besser aus wie gutes 1080p).


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Juni 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bei Amazon Prime kommen für 1080p alles unter 32MBit/s nicht infrage! Wenn ich mir die Auslastung im Netzwerk anschaue!
> Bei 32MBit/s*60*60*10 macht ca. 144000MB in 10 Stunden.



Prime läuft selbst mit her 2k Leitung ganz hervorragend.... kaum zu glauben aber wahr.

Mit ca. 6k hat man bereits den full hd Streams mit maximaler Qualität.

Lediglich 4k braucht mehr..... das geht erst mit 20mbit+ bei prime problemlos.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Juni 2016)

> Du kennst das vielleicht von von alten Codecs die das nicht konnten (oder von neuen Videos deren Macher keine Ahnung von Videokompression haben...) - da hatte man bei schnelleren Bewegungen immer diese schönen Blockartefakte...


Ich habe mal gehört, dass kann auch an Youtube liegen, wenn man sehr detailreiches, schnelles 60fps Bildmaterial hat, da Youtube angeblich eine Bandbreite Obergrenze für Videos anwendet. 
(Quelle: Youtube's growing problem with video quality and how it affects gaming. - YouTube)


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2016)

Bei YT hat das noch andere Gründe. Da gibts erstens eine Obergrenze für Bitraten und zweitens nutzt YT sogenannte "Speedencodes" (da Speicherplatz viel günstiger ist als Rechenleistung), sprich die Möglichkeiten moderner Codecs um sehr hohe Bildqualität bei geringen Bitraten zu generieren werden größtenteils gar nicht genutzt weil dann der Komprimierungsvorgang viel mehr Rechenleistung und damit Wartezeit benötigen würde.

Da die große breite Masse als Zielgruppe davon keine Ahnung hat und auch den Unterschied nicht kennt ist das die folgerichtige Strategie - leider.
Deswegen sieht "Youtube-4K" nicht selten schlechter aus als gut komprimiertes 1080p oder gar 720p - wenn ich beim 4K-Material eine max bitrate von 10.000 setze und das veryfast preset benutze siehts eben auch nicht mehr schön aus.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juni 2016)

Als ich damals wegen meiner Ausbildung zu einem Seminar fahren musste, stand uns dort auch nur eine Leitung mit ganzen 2,5 MBit/s zur Verfügung. Die Qualität sah zwar nicht mehr ganz gut aus, war aber von extrem schlecht noch lange entfernt. 

-> 16.000 sollten locker reichen. Wenn euch 1&1 irgendwann mal drosselt, wechselt ihr halt in den ungedrosselten Tarif. 

YouTube ist sowie eine eigenartige Geschichte. Einige wenige Leute kriegen ja tatsächlich sogar eine zu den angegebenen Auflösungen passende Bildqualität hin, bei anderen sieht das 4K-Bild auch nicht besser aus wie 720P. Beispiel für ein gut ausschauendes 4K-Video: Don't Grenade Launcher Your iPad Air! - GizmoSlip - YouTube

Das hat bei mir für etwa 4:45 Minuten ganze 700 MB Traffic erzeugt, laut Task-Manager sind dabei durchschnittlich 34 MBit/s pro Sekunde angefallen. Das ist für ein mehr oder weniger komprimiertes Online-Video echt ok.


----------

